# P. transvaalicus care?



## conipto (Feb 25, 2003)

Well, it looks like I may finally be getting one of these.. I am aware of the signifigance of the venom, and the reputed ability to spit it, but beyond that, how should I be keeping it, as far as substrate, humitidy, temperature, etc goes?

Bill


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Feb 25, 2003)

Scrubland... Sand and peat or potting soil mixed. I prefer solid sand with a little junk mixed in from my back yard to simulate scrub from bushes. I use this because it's easier for them to burrow in. As with all Desert/scrubland species, a good fine grain burrowable sand should be used. 
 20-30% humidity (not by use of constantly spraying water, which is known to have adverse effects on these scorpions for myself). Water should be sprayed on the sand prior to the scorpion's introduction and allowed to dry to solidify the sand to degree that it can be burrowed into, but not to degree that it can not. Parabuthus trans use their extremely thick cauda (tail) to assist them in burrowing and therefore can usually break through very hard ground in comparison to other scorps (scrubland).
 Surface temp should average around 85 F or slightly less with max 90 F, 2 inches from heat pad. and minimum should be, mid to low 70s on the cooler side of the tank. It is acceptable by this species to have a temp drop to high 60s, but not their preference. They seem to be quite versatile scorps with temp.
 Large stones close to the back wall of the tank is preferred by them for shade with no closed "roof" as well as flat stones or any item, including plants to burrow under.
 Heat pads are recommended to be mounted to tank sides if used, heat lights are not recommended by me for this species unless a more direct beam is used to warm one immediate spot in the tank. If lights are used in any other method, viewing of this scorpion will be few and far between from what I have noticed.

later,
edw.


----------



## dennis (Feb 25, 2003)

I found this in german:

http://www.beepworld3.de/members22/scorpionida/15.htm

Hope it's of any use for you.

Dennis

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## conipto (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks guys, Can't wait to pick this beauty up.

Bill


----------

